# NetworkManager wont scan wireless networks

## MrZammler

Hi,

I've just installed NetworkManager along with Gnome 3.6 on my netbook. The problem is that NetworkManager wont show any wireless APs in it's list either from a cold boot, reboot or from a sleep/resume cycle.

The only things in messages is:

```

May  3 08:16:37 noah NetworkManager[1608]: <info> wake requested (sleeping: yes  enabled: yes)

May  3 08:16:37 noah NetworkManager[1608]: <info> waking up and re-enabling...

May  3 08:16:37 noah NetworkManager[1608]: <info> (wlan0): now managed

May  3 08:16:37 noah NetworkManager[1608]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

May  3 08:16:37 noah NetworkManager[1608]: <info> (wlan0): bringing up device.

May  3 08:16:38 noah NetworkManager[1608]: <info> (wlan0): preparing device.

May  3 08:16:38 noah NetworkManager[1608]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason 'managed') [2]

May  3 08:16:38 noah NetworkManager[1608]: <info> (eth0): now managed

May  3 08:16:38 noah NetworkManager[1608]: <info> (eth0): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

May  3 08:16:38 noah NetworkManager[1608]: <info> (eth0): bringing up device.

May  3 08:16:38 noah NetworkManager[1608]: <info> (eth0): preparing device.

May  3 08:16:38 noah NetworkManager[1608]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason 'managed') [2]

May  3 08:16:38 noah NetworkManager[1608]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: starting -> ready

May  3 08:16:38 noah NetworkManager[1608]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'supplicant-available') [20 30 42]

May  3 08:16:38 noah NetworkManager[1608]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: ready -> inactive

May  3 08:16:38 noah NetworkManager[1608]: <warn> Trying to remove a non-existant call id.

```

I've tried installing an older or newer version. Nothing changes. Wicd on the same machine works fine. The only way to make it work is to run an "iwlist scan" on a terminal, where at that point NetworkManager picks up and connects properly.

I've added 

```

rc_hotplug="!net.*"

```

to /etc/rc.conf. Removed netmount from default runlevel. Doesn't change anything.

Any ideas?

----------

## MrZammler

shameless bump...

----------

## 666threesixes666

listing networks functions on my network manager....  so i will tell you how mines setup.  im using wext in kernel + ath5k + rtl8187L ive got wpa_supplicant & wireless-tools...  when wext was not enabled in kernel i could not get wicd to list any networks.

----------

## bandreabis

Which kernel version?

Installed x86 stable 3.8.13 (upgrading from x86 last stable 3.7.10) wireless Access Point scanning stopped working.

I had to act like working with hidden network writing AP name by hand.

----------

## bandreabis

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Which kernel version?
> 
> Installed x86 stable 3.8.13 (upgrading from x86 last stable 3.7.10) wireless Access Point scanning stopped working.
> 
> I had to act like working with hidden network writing AP name by hand.

 

I must do it, and configure it, every each time I reboot.

Gone back to 3.7.10 kernel version.

----------

## kurly

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Gone back to 3.7.10 kernel version.

 In case you didn't know, there is an unpatched security vulnerability in 3.7.10.  See https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=469854

----------

## bandreabis

 *kurly wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Gone back to 3.7.10 kernel version. In case you didn't know, there is an unpatched security vulnerability in 3.7.10.  See https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=469854

 

I know. Solved the wireless issue I will go ahead to 3.8.13.

----------

## tundra

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Solved the wireless issue I will go ahead to 3.8.13.

 

How did you solve it?

----------

## bandreabis

 *tundra wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Solved the wireless issue I will go ahead to 3.8.13. 
> 
> How did you solve it?

 

Sorry.

The sentence should be: "Once solved the wireless isse, I will go ahead to 3.8.13"

----------

## tundra

I might have fixed my problem.  For some reason the kernel config had all the atheros support turned off (it was, obviously, on for 3.7.10).  I've never had that issue when upgrading before, so I don't know what happened.  I turned it back on, rebuilt, and everything started working.  I don't know if this is related to your problem, as I was getting no wireless at all.

----------

## MrZammler

Thanks for your replies, sorry it took so long to post again.

I still haven't solved my problem. I"m on 3.8.13, and wicd works fine. Problem is that NetworkManager is well built into Gnome, so I'd like to make it work.

I do have WEXT into the kernel.

I'll post again if I figure it out.

----------

## TomWij

See my post in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-960214-highlight-.html for troubleshooting instructions.

Please file bugs at https://bugs.gentoo.org as we don't track or fix bugs on the forums.

----------

